# Hunt for the Wilderpeople



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all, 

Just a heads up that if you're thinking of going to see this film, and you're a little extra sensitive at the moment to your TTC or adoption journey that this film, albeit it beautiful and uplifting, is also poignant and sad. 

Without going into the plot and giving away spoilers there's a beautiful scene that confronts the lack of being able to conceive and those that can but pass the care of their children onto someone else. 

I will say however that watching it with my partner on the day we found out the first Clomid cycle had failed was therapeutic and I do recommend watching this wonderful film with all it's sadness and happiness


----------

